# New Trestle Inaugural Run



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Today was the first time I have been able to run trains this season. The reason was a complete revamping of the layout in my garden by adding a trestle and separating the "double loop / over and under design into two separate loops which will now be connected by turnouts. Over the past five years since this incarnation of the Kansas Central and Colorado RR was begun, I have slowly been revamping and modifying the design of the layout. Mostly, this has been necessitated by my having installed _way_ too steep grades both up _and_ down! 
At first it wasn't a big problem but then I decided to go Fn3 (1:20.3) with my rolling stock and everything changed! Two winters ago, I lowered the uphill grade from 6%+ to just under 4% which helped immensely but it wasn't until this last winter that I was able to tackle the trestle necessary to level the 8% grade that was coming down! This "roller coaster" design was severely limiting me as to what I could pull! Now, the grade is nearly level and my stock Bachmann "Annie" can pull one AMS box car, two coaches and a combine with the limit being the uphill grade.
My most recent RCS r/c battery conversion from Dave Goodson, the Annie seemed the perfect engine to "test" the trestle. I could also "kill two birds" so to speak, by using this occasion to give the Annie a complete pulling test (which it passed well beyond my expectations!). Next up, the Connie and then the K!

Here are some pics from the test runs:


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve,
The new trestle and other reworks look fantastic! I can't wait to visit next month during the WAGRS meeting. You sure have put the information presented in your clinic at the GIZMOs Seminar last February to good use. 

BTW, any suggestions on what I should bring to run on your layout this year? Is there anything that you would especially like to see run?

JimC


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I love to watch your K running but anything you want to bring will work.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Great looking trestle Steve!


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve that trestle came out great. Looks like it should serve you well.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Steve.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Good job Steve!


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Trestle and layout look awsome. Good job.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job.Any special treatment to the wood? Wished i still lived out there would be a great RR to visit. Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Super job, Steve. Looks very, very nice. Realistic as well... That train is just right for the trestle...


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Steve,
Good looking tressel, train and RR.

Chuck


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

The wood was stained with Minwax polyurethane stain. It's a stain and plyurethane paint all in one. The color is Pecan satin which I liked very much. The wood was glued with TiteBond II and then nailed with brads and the track was hand spiked. Other than that I haven't done anything to it. Thanks for the nice compliments. The engine is a Bachmann Annie that has been modified to run 1:20.3 and I agree that it looks good on the trestle in front of that passenger consist!


----------

